# kann mit jmd ein prog Coden?



## Tobby (18. Jan 2007)

Erstellen Sie ein lauffähiges Java-Programm das nacheinander 2 Zeichenketten von der Konsole einliest, diese dann lexikografisch vergleicht und das Ergebnis ausgibt. 

Dieser Vorgang soll solange wiederholt werden, bis eine der beiden Zeichenketten mit dem konstanten String "exit" übereinstimmen.   

Beispiel:

Bitte erste Zeichenkette eingeben:
abc
Bitte zweite Zeichenkette eingeben:
hjk
Ergebnis: abc < hjk
Bitte erste Zeichenkette eingeben:
xyz
Bitte zweite Zeichenkette eingeben:
qw
Ergebnis: qw < xyz
Bitte erste Zeichenkette eingeben:
java
Bitte zweite Zeichenkette eingeben:
java
Ergebnis: Zeichenketten sind gleich
Bitte erste Zeichenkette eingeben:
exit
Bitte zweite Zeichenkette eingeben:
quit
Ergebnis: exit < quit
Programmende

Tut mir leid das ich euch so was fragen muss,
aber ich habe von JAVA kein Plan
und bin daher drauf angewiesen...

Danke Tobias


----------



## FelixB (18. Jan 2007)

klingt ganz nach ner Hausaufgabe...

hast du von JAVA generell überhaupt keinen Plan? oder kommst du nur mit dieser Aufgabe nciht klar?


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

ja es ist eine hausaufgabe 
kann diese aber nicht lösen da mir die 4Wochen grundkurs fehlen(betrieb)
deshalb benötige ich eure hilfe....

_[Edit by Beni: Verschoben]_


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Dafür könntest du dir ja Java ist auch eine Insel anschauen, is echt ein gutes javabuch, ich weiß jetzt aber auch nicht, ob du die aufgabe jetzt brauchst und in der zeitspanne bis zum abgabetermin nix mehr durchlesen kannst...

 :arrow: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/


----------



## Tobby (18. Jan 2007)

Also die Aufgabe brauche ich fertig gelöst (als java-prog) bis um 18uhr wenn das jmd für mich machen könne fände ich das super..
(bin gerade im geschgäft und nur kurz am PC)


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Und das sind hausaufgaben?


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Ich könnte dir das natürlich machen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das dir wirklich was bringt...


----------



## Tobby (18. Jan 2007)

ja,...
leider
aber über ein fertiges prog würde ich mich freuen...
da mir die Zeit fehlt und ich die aufgabe ganz dringend brauche


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

und wenn zwei gleiche zeichenketten angegeben werden, soll ausgegeben werden, dass sie gleich sind und sonst soll nix passieren, oder?
und bei "exit" und "quit" soll beendet werden, oder? In genau der Reihenfolge "exit" und danach "quit"?


----------



## Tobby (18. Jan 2007)

Ja ich weiss selber das da der lerneffekt.. fehlt doch 
ich brauche diese aufgabe total wichtig und hatte keine zeit den grundkurs nachzuholen...
und bin daher was java angeht total unwissen!!(was ich unbedingt ändern muss)


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Okee, ich mach dir das und du lernst dann aber auch aufjedenfall danach!

Nochmal dazu:



			
				unknown_member hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wenn zwei gleiche zeichenketten angegeben werden, soll ausgegeben werden, dass sie gleich sind und sonst soll nix passieren, oder?
> und bei "exit" und "quit" soll beendet werden, oder? In genau der Reihenfolge "exit" und danach "quit"?


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Gib mir mal bitte deine E-Mail-Adresse oder soll ich das prog hier rein stellen?


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2007)

mai@net-factory.de

1000000Dank
und ich werde es auf jeden fall nachlernen
da mich programmieren total fasziniert


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

bitte, bitte! es is schon fertig!


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

jetzt is es au gesendet!


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und ich werde es auf jeden fall nachlernen
> da mich programmieren total fasziniert




Das glaub ich dir, weil wenn einen das interessiert, will man es auch können.


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jan 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mai@net-factory.de
> 
> 1000000Dank
> und ich werde es auf jeden fall nachlernen
> da mich programmieren total fasziniert



Ist das schlau eine offizielle E-Mail-Adresse, vermutlich vom Arbeitgeber, rauszugeben?


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Hier noch das Prog, falls es jemanden interessiert:


```
import java.io.*;
 class Vergleich {
  public static void main ( String[] args) throws IOException {

    InputStreamReader inStream =
        new InputStreamReader( System.in );
    BufferedReader stdin =
        new BufferedReader( inStream );

String kette1;
String kette2;

    
    System.out.println("Bitte erste Zeichenkette eingeben:");
    kette1 = stdin.readLine();
	
	System.out.println("Bitte zweite Zeichenkette eingeben:");
    kette2 = stdin.readLine();
	
    
	if (kette1.equals(kette2)) {
	 System.out.println("Zeichenketten sind gleich.");
	}
	
	else {
	 System.out.println("Ergebnis: " + kette1 + " < " + kette2);
	}
	
	if (kette1.equals("exit") && kette2.equals("quit")) {
	
	System.out.println("");
	System.out.println("Das Programm wird nun beendet.");
	
	 try {
         Thread.sleep(5000);
      } catch (InterruptedException e) {
         //nichts
      }
	 
	 System.exit(0);
	 
	 }
 }
}
```


_____
MfG, unknown_member


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

@ unknown_member: Du weißt aber schon, was "lexikografisch" bedeutet, ja? Nach deinem Code ist kette1 immer kleiner als kette2 wenn sie nicht gleich sind. Egal ob kette1 mit x oder mit a beginnt...  :wink:

Und bei Eingabe von "exit" und "quit" erscheint auch erst mal "exit<quit" , bevor das Programm beendet wird. Das ist zwar lexikografisch richtig,  aber ob das so gewollt ist...?  :?:


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gast hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was soll ihm das bringen?


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ unknown_member: Du weißt aber schon, was "lexikografisch" bedeutet, ja? Nach deinem Code ist kette1 immer kleiner als kette2 wenn sie nicht gleich sind. Egal ob kette1 mi x oder mit a beginnt...  :wink:




achso!!! omg, ich wussts echt nich!!! *schmeiß_mich_nochmal_dran*


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Ups...  

@Jango: Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich den String aufteilen kann?


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

unknown_member hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ups...
> 
> @Jango: Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich den String aufteilen kann?



Nein, das hast du schon voll im Griff... Hast doch die Aufgabe übernommen...


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Jo, ich glaub ich kriegs hin, wenn auch nicht so elegant


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

oder auch nicht...

Wie überprüft man jetzt wo der Buchstabe im Alphabet is?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

unknown_member hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie überprüft man jetzt wo der Buchstabe im Alphabet is?


Kleine Hilfe:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/text/Collator.html


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2007)

wie wärs mit String.compareTo?!

Compares two strings lexicographically

Das gewünschte Ergbenis


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2007)

Naja, bei Groß/Kleinschreibung hört's dann mit compareTo auf.


----------



## WieselAc (19. Jan 2007)

Wieso? es gibt doch auch compareToIgnoreCase()


----------



## unknown_member (19. Jan 2007)

Und wie setzt man das dann ein?


----------



## Jango (19. Jan 2007)

unknown_member hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wie setzt man das dann ein?





			
				Deine Antwort hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich könnte dir das natürlich machen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das dir wirklich was bringt...



Vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen? 

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#compareToIgnoreCase(java.lang.String)


----------



## unknown_member (20. Jan 2007)

Naja, ehrlich gesagt, nein...


----------

